# Logiciels > Autres Logiciels > Audio >  Bon logiciel pour faire des enregistrement voix et capture son

## tanaka59

Hello je recherche un bon logiciel pour faire des captures son ou bien enregistrer ma voix par exemple . 

Que me conseillez vous ? 

J'y connais pas grand chose dans ce domaine la  ::mouarf::

----------


## Fxg

Audacity, logiciel libre d'enregistrement et de retouche audio

----------

